# Coconut Oil



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys. I just bought some of this for my dogs because the boy needs all the calories he can get and it is supposed to be this super supplement that fixes everything???

I let them taste it and they both like it.

So I know a lot of people here feed it, I am curious to know: why do you feed it. What is it supposed to do and do you think it does what it is supposed to do?

Lastly, where do you buy it that is economical, I just got a little jar from Chewy.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Hey guys. I just bought some of this for my dogs because the boy needs all the calories he can get and it is supposed to be this super supplement that fixes everything???
> 
> I let them taste it and they both like it.
> 
> ...



I use it to provide extra calories to his diet, for skin and coat health, and to hold some of the homemade treats I make together (since it is solid at room temperature)

I also use it topically, to prevent dry or chapped paw pads and noses (especially during winter), treat any irritation or minor wounds on the skin since it has antimicrobial properties (100% safe if he licks it off) and to condition the coat after a bath (Smells nice).

It works for me 

I get big tubs of it at the hispanic grocery store near me. Walmart and Aldi's actually have pretty decent prices too. Even the organics.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When I first started buying Coconut oil I had to buy it from Walmart and LuAnne was the only brand. Then it became the In-Thing and there are many brands. My grocery store Giant, has a good sale now and then.

I use Coconut Oil on my own skin, nice moisturizer and cleans off make-up, etc. My dogs like it so I give them some in their meal now and then. I don't think it is quite as wonderful as some of these website claim it is. To read some of the stuff it almost seems magical. But I do think I doesn't hurt anything and might even do some good. 

Next big thing is Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Is there a by the pound amount you use? I mean I wouldn't give the same amount to a four pound Papillon as I would a fifty-two pound German Shepherd? How do you know how much to use?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I get it from Cosctco: organic, unrefined, hexane-free. You definitely want organic, unrefined, and hexane free if you are buyiing for phytoactive properties.

I use it for coats, and for seniors for neurological benefits. I also use it for me as eye-makeup remover (there is no mascara on the planet it can't remove) and lip moisturizer at bed time. I use it for vegan cooking once in a long while (it makes a good pie crust for pot-pies, a decent dark roux for gumbo, and it has a relatively high smoke point for higher-temp cooking)....just watch the sat fat.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've read various amounts. To be honest, start small and get bigger. I start with a dollop from a t-spoon. If the pooh stays good, I could go a bit bigger. Since I use it as a treat more than a supplement, I'm on the frugal side of how much I offer.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The jar I bought is a dog supplement...and it has feeding instructions. I think it said 1tsp per 10lbs of weight


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the things emphasized to me was to get cold pressed extra virgin coconut oil to get the best result. Gatorbytes or "Moms" can explain the full benefits. I use it for allergies and coat. My girl with allergies loves it, I just use a spoon and slide it off with my finger and she'll happily woof it down.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> The jar I bought is a dog supplement...and it has feeding instructions. I think it said 1tsp per 10lbs of weight


I've read that, it seems like a lot to start with. And you'll be buying much more oil with a dog the size of a GSD. I think it should also depend on if you feed kibble or raw. I suspect raw eaters already get enough fat content so you'd want to offer less C.O. 

of course, I'm not a nutritionist. This just seems like sense to me.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I didn't intend to start off feeding nearly that much...I don't do any drastic diet changes. The Honest Kitchen he is eating is lower fat than the kibble we was doing well on so I thought I might use this to make up the difference.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Good quality , high lauric acid, non-chemically extracted coconut has some excellent health benefits which include neural, adrenal, and thyroid function.
This in addition to the anti fungal and anti microbial benefits.

however , this may be good news or bad news depending on what your goals are ! lol

coconut oil stimulates metabolism, raises the basal body temperature and is an aid to weight LOSS - lol 

a pat of good unsalted butter , or french style superfatted butter (82% butter fat)
, will give about 70 calories 

FULL FAT Yogurt --- probiotic rich -- 

what ever you do , do not use pan drippings -- bacon fat drippings --
once a fat is adulterated by heat it is very difficult to digest and you'll pay with pancreatitis


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

I buy the virgin organic cold pressed coconut oil from Trader Joe's, comes in a jar the size of your average peanut butter jar and costs about $5.79. 

I give it to my dog to entice him to eat things he's not so interested in... I also heard it was good for intestinal troubles, which he's had plenty of lately. He could use as many extra calories as he can get, and he just enjoys eating it, so that's really it. Plus it makes his face smell good :grin2: I just put a few heaping teaspoons on his food or in a little bowl - I don't think it's the kind of thing that you need to be super careful about "dosing" but I would start with a teaspoon or two and see how it goes.

I've only been giving it to him for about 10 days or so, so it's too early to tell if there's any effect, I guess. I'll let you know.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Well if it helps you LOSE weight I may just eat it myself then lol

I had wondered if it might help my girl with all the stomach problems. She has had pancreatitis before though. @carmspack do you know if it is safe to try her on the coconut oil? Her pancreatitis was maybe a year and a half ago now.

She is finally ready to go 100% THK Keen which is 15% fat already. I think her previous kibbles were much lower than that. Her most recent kibble was 10% (Royal Canin LID Rabbit) It must be the flaxseed because I am not seeing anything else on the ingredient list that is high fat?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Speaking strictly from a $$ value standpoint, you can buy big gallon size buckets of quality USDA organic coconut oil from Amazon. When it is delivered, you can re-portion it for storage into separate human/dog containers if you please, etc.

I go through a lot of it between animal and human uses (food, homemade cosmetics, etc). Buying it in bulk saves a lot of money!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am fortunate to live in Costa Rica, where coconut oil is plentiful- but still rather expensive. I just put a little dollop in the dogs' food once a day, maybe a teaspoon. I also rub down my Chinese Crested Dog with a bit of coconut oil after I shave his peach fuzz. It soothes and prevents razor burn issues if the dog's skin is sensitive. I also use it on my own skin! Greasy when first applied, but it absorbs quickly into the skin. Cook with it. Great stuff! But NO, it will not cure cancer!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I add it to my own coffee to aid weight loss

I add it to the dogs food to help with their skin and coat.
I just a teaspoon a day to his morning food


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

For health benefits Coconut Oils should be 100% USDA Organic, Virgin, Cold Pressed, Non-GMO, NO Hexane. And it should bear the USDA Organic Seal.
You can add 1 tsp. of organic coconut oil for every 10 to 20 pounds of body weight to your dogs’ food beginning with small amounts and then working up to desired dose. 



Always take into account that ALL dogs are different. The amount that one of your dogs eat, may not be what the other one would get especially if you are dealing with something like a dog with pancreatitis, who may get a lot less......all depends on the dogs bowel tolerance!  



Besides promoting a good balance of organisms in the intestines, it has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, improves skin and coat (by using internally and/or topically), can be used as an ear cleaner, wound healer, and supports the immune system.



Moms


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I use it periodically. I don't go much over a couple rounded teaspoons for my 70 lb. dog. She gets enough fat in her normal diet. I use it for her coat and itchy skin. To help heal small wounds caused by scratching. I cook her eggs and other cooked treats in it. Last big jar I got was from Sam's Club. USDA Organic virgin and cold pressed.

My human use: cooking, makeup remover, moisturizer. I've put in my hair, wrapped my head and slept with it in for a deep conditioner.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Magwart said:


> I get it from Cosctco: organic, unrefined, hexane-free. You definitely want organic, unrefined, and hexane free if you are buyiing for phytoactive properties.
> 
> I use it for coats, and for seniors for neurological benefits. I also use it for me as eye-makeup remover (there is no mascara on the planet it can't remove) and lip moisturizer at bed time. I use it for vegan cooking once in a long while (it makes a good pie crust for pot-pies, a decent dark roux for gumbo, and it has a relatively high smoke point for higher-temp cooking)....just watch the sat fat.




Mmmmmm... gumbo


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Good article about coconut oil. Why I?m Not Going Coco-Nuts for Coconut Oil! | DrAndyRoark.com


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

My pup suffers from very dry skin, so I use coconut, as well as other oils, to add healthy fat to his diet and add some moisture to his coat/skin. I will use it topically on his nose or irritated skin spots when needed.

I go out a lot with my dog and he needs to be able to handle rough natural terrain so I don't use it on his paws, I don't want them to get soft and sensitive. Generally if a dog's paw pads are bothering them they will excessively lick them, which my dog never does unless he has stepped on something sharp and cut one, in which I will apply a topical treatment and change wraps on it daily. 
I imagine coconut oil works well if you have a primarily indoor dog, though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

RobertGray1961 said:


> The weight-slashing diet that heals, A coconut oil diet will, while healing the body, make you lose weight without even trying. it is the only low-calorie fat from nature.


? What? This has to be a troll advert.


----------

